# Chocolate GMO's are coming!



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

70% of World's Raw Chocolate Soon To Be Genetically Modified

Is nothing sacred?

I never imagined this. I am virtually speechless.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

"With the intention of flooding 70% of the global cocoa supply with genetically modified (GMO) cocoa tree hybrids" It will take a while before it hits the market though - the trees are not GM'd yet, much less planted and growing. plenty of time to stock up on the good stuff. Especially since it takes years for full production of the cocoa pods.

"With careful care, most cocoa trees begin to bear fruit in the fifth year, although some cocoa trees can yield pods in the third and forth years. A cocoa tree reaches peek production in approximately 10 years and will continue producing pods at a high level for an additional 12-13 years. It is not uncommon to find trees 30-40 years old, still producing pods."


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. I guess I'll greatly increase my stock of cocoa. It's one thing I consider a necessary luxury!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Geez, now I've got to figure out long-term storage for chocolate, too?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe try storing cacao beans. roast them when you need them or eat them raw.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Geez, now I've got to figure out long-term storage for chocolate, too?


I vacuum packed about a dozen "Hershey Special Dark" bars last year about this time. I can't see if there has been a change since they are still in the original wrapper. I may open one this winter to see how they held up. I also did about 2lbs of M&M's. They don't look any different.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I vacuum packed about a dozen "Hershey Special Dark" bars last year about this time. I can't see if there has been a change since they are still in the original wrapper. I may open one this winter to see how they held up. I also did about 2lbs of M&M's. They don't look any different.


Thanks, Uncle Joe. I'm going to try doing the same. I'm wondering if it makes a difference what type of chocolate - sugar is sugar, but milk chocolate has, well, milk in it, doesn't it? And I'm thinking that probably doesn't store as well. I'd just like to get about 5 years out of it, though.

Seems like right after Christmas all the red and green packages of M&Ms will go on sale...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

found that chocolate can taste off after a year or so. my unsweetened holds up much better.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Big mistake messing with the womens chocolate is not a good move.Maybe this will get them moving .A day without chocilate is a day without peace.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What about refrigerating chocolate, for the short term?*

I usually keep my chocolate for baking (chips, bar) in the refrigerator. I am not sure why or how I started this practice.

I prefer milk chocolate with almonds and don't keep it in the house. If it is in the house, I am eating it, and I sure don't need it. I am not an addict, like many people I know, who have to have their daily fix. I can go for long periods of time without thinking about it or eating it.

The deal of eating it if it is in the house is true for many snack items for me. If I have junk food in the house, I'm going to eat it, not because I want it, but because it talks to me and won't leave me alone until I eat it. I can eat alot of many things without thinking about it. I cannot be alone with them!

Therefore, I haven't really tracked how well baking chocolate stores.:scratch


----------

